# cucumber soap



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

i have cucumbers running out of my ears this year, i have put up many many jars of pickles, people are beginning to go the other way when they see me with a bag in my hand...lol
sooo i was wondering if i could use them in my soap recipies, and if so how would i make the adjustments...i make all of our soap, goat milk soap, pine tar soap, herbal soap...but the only liqiuds i use are goats milk or herbal tea...im not for sure how to incorporate the cucumbers into the recipie..
any and all ideas are welcome...thanks 

samm


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

samm said:


> i have cucumbers running out of my ears this year, i have put up many many jars of pickles, people are beginning to go the other way when they see me with a bag in my hand...lol
> sooo i was wondering if i could use them in my soap recipies, and if so how would i make the adjustments...i make all of our soap, goat milk soap, pine tar soap, herbal soap...but the only liqiuds i use are goats milk or herbal tea...im not for sure how to incorporate the cucumbers into the recipie..
> any and all ideas are welcome...thanks
> 
> samm


I found this with a google search:

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soaprecipes/a/cucumbersoap.htm

Get out that juicer or blender.

Good Luck and good soaping!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I blend up cucumbers, peeling and all and add it to the soap at thin trace. Here is a recipe that I like from Cole Brothers:

Cucumber Soap 
8 oz. olive oil 
4 oz. coconut 
4 oz. palm oil 
2.3 oz. lye 
1/2 cup grated cucumber (blend until liquified) 
5 oz water 
Add at trace: 
4 Vitamin E caps 
1/4 oz. cucumber FO 
1 Tsp. aloe vera gel 
1 Tsp. wheat germ oil


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Puree up some cucumber, freeze it and use it as part of your liquid, just like you do with your frozen milk.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks to all of ya'll ...

samm


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I scrape out the seeds if they are big, then puree it reallllly well. Measure as part of your liquid.

On the recipe above, I would leave out the Wheat germ oil. It has a really short shelf-life and will go rancid if you look at it funny!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I use pureed cucumber as 100% of my liquid. Freeze it until it is a least slussy (of totally frozen) then slowly add lye, a little bit at a time. It might turn dark yellow, orange or brown if you add lye too fast. The finished soap usually comes out very pale green (sometimes pale yellow) with nice dark green flecks from the peel. It makes a very nice soap. I usually leave some of these unscented, as some of my customers have sensitive skin, and this in one soap they like.


----------



## buttersmom (Nov 24, 2009)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Puree up some cucumber, freeze it and use it as part of your liquid, just like you do with your frozen milk.


That's the way I've always done it too - I love my cucumber mango melon soap with heavy cream & a little square of silk :grin:


----------

